# First heat pregnancy?!?



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anyone had a female get pregnant on her first ?
i kno it is possible for a false pregnancy 
but i was in vegas for a week and not sure what happend while i was gone
im going to go get a pregnancy test done .
i just want a sum feed back on this topic and owners who have gon threw this.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it is possible.. how old is she ? getting a test done , x ray is a good idea. if it is early enough the vet can give a hormone shot that would cause her to miscarry them if she happens to be pregnant but the window for this is small and it does carry some risks that your vet can go over with you about.. Keep us posted


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Of course it's possible. It's not a good thing at all though. Was she just running loose with a male or what? How did she just get pregnant? If it wasn't a purposeful breeding and you aren't planning to breed I would recommend a spay/abort if at all possible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

How do you not know what happened while you was gone?


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Because I was gone I boarded them at a pet hotel.
And they would not board them together because of their breed. And while she was in heat she was wearing pampers or separated from my male in her cage.or my male would be locked up. I do kno its possible for a male to mate a bitch in a cage but my boy would jus lay there and cry. I don't need any negative criticism from anyone im not going threw with it so if any one wants to come here and post anything badd save the drama for ur momma.
I'm in the process of moving and its all bad timing and ikno what I have to do.
im a very responsible owner


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kinglocz said:


> Because I was gone I boarded them at a pet hotel.
> And they would not board them together because of their breed. And while she was in heat she was wearing pampers or separated from my male in her cage.or my male would be locked up. I do kno its possible for a male to mate a bitch in a cage but my boy would jus lay there and cry. I don't need any negative criticism from anyone im not going threw with it so if any one wants to come here and post anything badd save the drama for ur momma.
> I'm in the process of moving and its all bad timing and ikno what I have to do.
> im a very responsible owner


Did you ask the kennel that boarded her if that was possible while in their care? What signs is she displaying that lead you to believe she may be pregnant?


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Did you ask the kennel that boarded her if that was possible while in their care? What signs is she displaying that lead you to believe she may be pregnant?


well i did not ask but i would think that they would have put a note on their report card or called if anything happend like that. before i boarded them they stayed with my step daughter for a day before their vacation.
when i got home i just noticed that she wasnt her self she seems depressed.
sleeps alot but she always been a sleepy dog, but now its like most of the day. i have see her eat but her stool is like black and gooey, not soft sometimes solid.
i did jus recently change her food i FEED HER DIAMOND FOR PUPPYS, and changed it to DIAMOND adult food. 
i mixed the old puppy chow with the new adult food. so it wouldnt cause mess to her stomach . Her nipples are getting bigger jus starting to drop and feel firm around her nipps on her chest area.
the last thing is her vag is still swollen but not blood.?


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

> I'm in the process of moving and its all bad timing and ikno what I have to do.
> im a very responsible owner


Did you not know that a bitch goes into ger first heat between 6 & 9 months depending on breed (with G.Danes sometimes as late as 12 months)? 
Did you not realize your pup was/ is 6 months old? 
Do you know physically & mentally this pregnancy is one of the worst thing you can let happen to your puppy?
If you were that "responsible " your dog would've been spayed already, the kennel would have been notified of her heat, and arraignments would have been made to keep them separated during their stay at your stepdaughter's, or boarded at 2 separate houses all together.
Being responsible for an animal means more than paying for it. I've known some extremely rich terribly irresponsible, misinformed, uneducated, ignorant, lazy owners who thought they were God Sends to their dogs. It is your job to educate yourself BEFORE the animal is brought home. Granted you are young & some lessons ARE learned the hard way, But...
Expect to take some slack. This breaks one of the top ten rules of owning dogs.
I wish you even understood enough about dogs to realize the damage pregnancy does to a dog under 2.
Please get to the vet and have the pregnancy aborted, it is the "responsible" thing to do. Also, the kennel is liable for the vet bill if the breeding occurred there.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

kinglocz said:


> when i got home i just noticed that she wasnt her self she seems depressed.
> sleeps alot but she always been a sleepy dog, but now its like most of the day. i have see her eat but her stool is like black and gooey,
> i did jus recently change her food i FEED HER DIAMOND FOR PUPPYS, and changed it to DIAMOND adult food.
> i mixed the old puppy chow with the new adult food.


Why is she off puppy food at less than a year?
Black gooey /mucusy stools normally indicates blood being passed in the stool. This might be occurring because you switched, or because the new food might irritate her stomach, OR because on top of pregnancy she is sick /the pregnancy is making her sick.
Get her to a vet.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard diamond was recalling their food, is that done with or is that food not on the list or something?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Homesteader said:


> Did you not know that a bitch goes into ger first heat between 6 & 9 months...?
> Do you know physically & mentally this pregnancy is one of the worst thing you can let happen to your puppy?
> If you were that "responsible " your dog would've been spayed already, the kennel would have been notified of her heat...


This is a highly judgmental and black-and-white post which does more to alienate the poster than help their dog. The OP has said that the dogs were NOT boarded together because of their breed. Plenty of first heat pregnancies go off without a hitch. Are they good for the dog? Well, no. But it's not going to kill her any more than a normal pregnancy would kill any healthy bitch.

My dog is 6 and not spayed. Don't judge when people choose to get their animals altered because there is plenty of information out there today that indicates it is *not* healthy to alter young. One school of thought says they should have a heat cycle first to ensure that everything is working correctly. I won't alter my dogs before a year anymore, now that I know a little something about it.

To the OP, unless you have reason to believe she bred with your male or another male -- which would be most likely to happen 10-14 days into her cycle -- I would be more concerned about other issues. Every girl acts different during her cycle. Some are extra clingy, some are extra bitchy, some are normal, some get depressed. Swelling and swollen nipples are normal, and sometimes it takes time for the swelling in her girl parts to go down. (It will be bigger than it would have been if she'd been spayed pre-heat.) That said, she could have pyometra or something else going on. Either way, if she's pregnant or not, get her to a vet. Pyo is an infection where the uterus fills with puss and can kill if left unchecked. If she is pregnant, consider getting her spayed while she is still early in her pregnancy. It will be the best option for her and you long-term, as well as for your male.

The upset stomach could be stress-related due to the boarding and the move, her cycle, people at the boarding place giving her treats, the switch if food, all kinds of stuff. Some plain yogurt can help ease the digestive tract while that settles. And yes, there are better foods out there. You can find that information here on the forums.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OP, I just noticed you're in San Antonio. I have a friend down there that is involved with Pit Bulls and does dog training, weight pull, etc. She might be able to help you with resources and information, and is just overall good people to take up with. Tell her Lindsay D sent you. 

https://www.facebook.com/ACBBU/info
https://www.facebook.com/karen.lawrencepearce?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think people need to calm down , he does not know his bitch is knocked up or not... To the OP after a 1st heat the teets can be larger then they were before and often stay that size so possibly it is just normal change you are noticing and not due to pregnancy.
if she is still swollen she could very well still be in heat it can last a week or two longer then from when they stop bleeding so Iwould still keep your male away. With her symptoms you could benefit from a vet visit, they can check her over, do a stool test as well maybe this is something not related to a pregnany Is she UTD on shots and deworming? after coming home from a kennel where she could have been exposed to other illness from outside dogs that is something I would take into consideration. The fact she is sleeping alot could be attributed to that as well, new environment probably not very relaxing she may not have rested enough and is now catching up.. In any case a trip to the vet for a check up could tell you more.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

My newest pup is 10 months old now and still hasnt come into heat yet, but she is getting fixed after it does happen. This guy I know (I'm not going to call him a friend) bred his female after her 1st heat... He ended up with 1 dead pup, 1 runt that looks sick, and just 1 pup that appears to be fine... That is not a successful litter at all. A young dog can easily die from pregnancy complications, why risk it? Get your dogs fixed. Most clinics will fix a pit bull type dog cheaper than any other breed.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I had her tested and she came up negative. Vet told me a heat cycle can last up to 62 days.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

How much to get her fixed?


----------

